# Series 2 DTiVo as MRV player



## kenr (Dec 26, 1999)

I'm using an unsubscribed TiVo that's already been hacked to use MRV and not connected to a dish but I'm trying to stop getting the screen that always appears:

Satellite Info Error

The Recorder is unable to acquire information from the
satellite. You can watch recorded programs by choosing "Go
to DIRECTV Central. If this problem persists, please check that
the satellite dish cable are connected and that the dish is
mounted and pointed properly. You may wish to review the
satellite dish installation manual for further assistance.

Try Again to Acquire Information

I've been unsuccessful at locating any patches that will prevent this error. Does anyone know how to stop it?


----------

